# Solvet deluxe seatbelt users MUST READ



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

In researching car safety, I found out the crash test done for the solvet deluxe harness was rigged. If you watch the video, they attached the dog at it's waist. According to the article, the harness actually breaks apart in the test.

I just ordered 2 of the sleepypod cricket sports harnesses. The color I wanted is back ordered until late June. I like this harness because it can be used as a walking harness too. My only problem is I can't find a safe harness for 6.5 pound bella. Clickit and RC don't make anything small enough. I am so frustrated. I hope her solvet will work in a crash...

Here is the article:
http://www.centerforpetsafety.org/2014/12/solvit-deluxe-car-safety-harness-rest-story/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> In researching car safety, I found out the crash test done for the solvet deluxe harness was rigged. If you watch the video, they attached the dog at it's waist. According to the article, the harness actually breaks apart in the test.
> 
> I just ordered 2 of the sleepypod cricket sports harnesses. The color I wanted is back ordered until late June. I like this harness because it can be used as a walking harness too. My only problem is I can't find a safe harness for 6.5 pound bella. Clickit and RC don't make anything small enough. I am so frustrated. I hope her solvet will work in a crash...
> 
> ...


The problem is that if a dog is thrown around the way it is in those crash tests, I really don't believe that even the Cricket is going to save it from (at least) severe neck injuries, if not death. Yes, it may prevent the dog from hitting a front seat passenger, but when you see the deformation of the dummy at the neck, especially knowing that a SINGLE SHAKE from a big dog can break a small dog's spine, I still put MOST of my faith on defensive driving. I DO believe that having the dog restrained in some way is definitely safer for both the dog and the passengers. But at the force used in these crash tests? I doubt ANY harness is going to help.

The safest transport option, IMO, is the Variocage. But they START at $850 plus shipping, AND are dependent on where the crumple zones are in your specific car. In many hatchbacks and SUV's (just the kind of car most often used with these crates) the hatch is part of the crumple zone to keep the passenger area safe.

Personally, much as I love them, I can't afford two $850+ crates for my dogs, and they wouldn't fit in my current car anyway.

Right now, Pixel rides in a varikennel crate, in the hatch and she will probably continue to do that. Kodi is used to riding next to me, (airbag disabled) and currently is in a Solvit harness. I'll probably upgrade to this Cricket, but I honestly am not at all sure that it would keep him safe in the kind of crash they show in the testing.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Linda,

Have you looked into the Pupsaver? It is like a rear-facing infant carseat. Here is information form its Amazon page:

Crash-tested, safe and comfy transport for your small dog up to 30 lbs!: The PupSaver acts like a giant catcher's mitt, using your dog's weight and forward momentum to "catch" and hold your pup safely at that brutal moment of impact (or even against the force of a hard stop). Your car's seatbelt system will hold the PupSaver securely against the seat back while the soft, yet sturdy, material will cradle and protect your dog.
Comfortable and easy to use: Simple collar clasp, snap and go! Distraction prevention: Your dog has its own seat, so you can focus on the road. Endorsed by veterinarians. Can double as a pet bed when traveling.

Fits all vehicles and can be used front seat or back!: PupSaver attaches to the front seat or backseat seatbelt system in your car using a 5 Point Attachment System. This secures the PupSaver (and your dog) in place and locks the unit into the best position for impact, in case of an accident or short stop. Think of it like a rear-facing infant carseat, because that is the style of protection that was the inspriation for the design of the PupSaver.
Lightweight & easy to carry: The PupSaver weighs just 4 lbs and features convenient handles. Quick and easy to install

Stylish fabrics!: The PupSaver is available in several durable fabrics to match your style. 
Made of polyurethane and cotton blend. Spot clean only.

Amazon.com : PupSaver Crash-Tested Car Safety Seat for Small Dogs (Leopard with Red Piping and Black Back) : Pet Supplies

The pupsaver website: http://pupsaver.com/


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Karen,
I totally agree with you. Those test are done at like 40 mph.....We do the best we can do. I drive slower when the pups are in my car. I also TRY to avoid highway driving if there's another route. Take a look at Solvit website. If you decide to use it, they have a recall. The buckles are not as thick as they should be. Mine fall under that, so I will replace them. I will still you the Solvit with Bella since it's the only one small enough to fit her. They also have a 3 point attachment system you can buy for a safer ride....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Starr,
Yes, I actually just ordered one. I saw one yesterday at the playdate. The only thing that I don't like is the clip that hold the dog in is cheap plastic. I will use the Pupsaver along with Bella's Solvit harness. That should solve the problem My guys are in the car so much, I want to do what I can to keep them as safe as possible.



StarrLhasa said:


> Linda,
> 
> Have you looked into the Pupsaver? It is like a rear-facing infant carseat. Here is information form its Amazon page:
> 
> ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Karen,
> I totally agree with you. Those test are done at like 40 mph.....We do the best we can do. I drive slower when the pups are in my car. I also TRY to avoid highway driving if there's another route. Take a look at Solvit website. If you decide to use it, they have a recall. The buckles are not as thick as they should be. Mine fall under that, so I will replace them. I will still you the Solvit with Bella since it's the only one small enough to fit her. They also have a 3 point attachment system you can buy for a safer ride....


I already knew about the recall, and my harnesses are OK. I'm wondering whether the Solvit (or other harness) plus a Pupsaver seat might be the safest option. Then the dog will be pressed into the padding of the Pupsaver before reaching the full extent of the restraint system. I still CERTAINLY wouldn't use the Pupsaver with just a collar attachment as described. THAt seems to be tempting fate!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Hi Starr,
> Yes, I actually just ordered one. I saw one yesterday at the playdate. The only thing that I don't like is the clip that hold the dog in is cheap plastic. I will use the Pupsaver along with Bella's Solvit harness. That should solve the problem My guys are in the car so much, I want to do what I can to keep them as safe as possible.


Ha! Sounds like we had the same thought!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

krandall said:


> Ha! Sounds like we had the same thought!


LOL. Yep. I think it is a great option. The only thing is if you put it in the backseat, the dogs can't see you. I think my boys might have a problem with that. Mine is suppose to arrive on Wed. I may try it in the backseat to see if the boys will put up with it. If so, I think that could be a safer option than the Clickit harness. They are on back order anyway.

I don't think the Pupsaver would work if you were broadsided but hopefully the Solvit will hold. Nothing is full proof!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> LOL. Yep. I think it is a great option. The only thing is if you put it in the backseat, the dogs can't see you. I think my boys might have a problem with that. Mine is suppose to arrive on Wed. I may try it in the backseat to see if the boys will put up with it. If so, I think that could be a safer option than the Clickit harness. They are on back order anyway.
> 
> I don't think the Pupsaver would work if you were broadsided but hopefully the Solvit will hold. Nothing is full proof!


Kodi rides in the front seat beside me anyway, so I don't think the Pupsaver would bother him. (It might bother ME by limiting my access to the car floor on that side! )

I have a Mini Cooper, with two doors, so getting dogs in and out of the back seat on a regular basis is just not a realistic option. That's why Pixel is riding in the back in a crate. (besides the fact that I don't want harnesses to damage her coat since I intend to show her)


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Archer rides in the backseat of my hatchback in his soft sided crate. I would love to travel with him up front with me as I am often driving alone but my breeder said she feels crates are the safest. Reason she said is if you get into a minro accident and you are unconscious, if your dog is loose or can get loose now you have a concussion PLUS you've lost your dog, whereas with a crate at least they are contained inside the car. 

But how would one disable the airbag for the front seat? I sometimes have a passenger beside me, maybe 30% of the time... so I wouldn't want to forget and endanger my human passenger just for the convenience of seeing my dog while I'm driving.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> Archer rides in the backseat of my hatchback in his soft sided crate. I would love to travel with him up front with me as I am often driving alone but my breeder said she feels crates are the safest. Reason she said is if you get into a minro accident and you are unconscious, if your dog is loose or can get loose now you have a concussion PLUS you've lost your dog, whereas with a crate at least they are contained inside the car.
> 
> But how would one disable the airbag for the front seat? I sometimes have a passenger beside me, maybe 30% of the time... so I wouldn't want to forget and endanger my human passenger just for the convenience of seeing my dog while I'm driving.


I agree that dogs should NEVER be loose, but Kodi is not&#8230; he's restrained with his harness.

I think it depends on the car model and age whether you can disable the passenger airbag or whether it automatically disables. In my Mini Coopers, they have all had a sensor in that seat. If there is ANYTHING on that seat, the seatbelt needs to be buckled. (a pain in the neck when I put my briefcase there! ) When the "person" in that seat is under 70 lbs, the airbag automatically disables itself. There is a light on the dashboard that tells you this. Obviously, even with seat and harness, a Havanese is WELL under the 70 lb limit, so the airbag disables automatically.

In our pick up truck, there is a passenger side airbag switch that can be used to disable the airbag.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My car automatically senses anything on the seat too. If my purse is on the seat, the airbags shut off.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen and Linda, have you gotten your new Clicket (sp?)harnesses yet? Which one exactly did you get, and how do you like them? I am getting ready to go on a long road trip with Tucker... I have the Fido Rido car seat, which I love, but am wondering about the straps which come with it... If you guys like your Clicket (Sp?) harnesses I may have to chance to just using one of those. (Trouble with not having a car seat, though, is that Tucker like to be able to see out as we travel.)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Sheri,
Yes, I got 2 Cricket SPORT harnesses in small for my boys. My boys are 15.5 and 16.5 pounds and the small fits just fine. Once they are adjusted to fit, they are a cinch. You just buckle the harness in two places and seat belt them in. I thought my guys would be upset not being in a car seat but I was very please to see them settle in on the back seat. I did put a dog bed across the back seat. I also got Bella the Pupsaver. I love that too! Hard to say which one is safer. The Cricket harnesses are nice. If you watch the crash test on them, they are very impressive. Here is the crash test and the place I got my harnesses. They have free shipping and 10% off coupon. Enjoy your road trip. How nice for Tucker!

http://www.centerforpetsafety.org/test-results/harnesses/2013-harness-crash-test-videos/

http://www.petautosafety.com/sleepypod

COUPON:
http://www.petautosafety.com/coupon


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here are a few pictures. Bella in her new Pupsaver and the boys wearing their Clickets. Not great pictures but you can see the fit. The harnesses are a bit loose because I put them over their walking harnesses.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Karen and Linda, have you gotten your new Clicket (sp?)harnesses yet? Which one exactly did you get, and how do you like them? I am getting ready to go on a long road trip with Tucker... I have the Fido Rido car seat, which I love, but am wondering about the straps which come with it... If you guys like your Clicket (Sp?) harnesses I may have to chance to just using one of those. (Trouble with not having a car seat, though, is that Tucker like to be able to see out as we travel.)


I haven't gotten the Clicket yet... I am a little concerned that the amount of straps will make it mat Kodi badly. I am also not totally convinced that the crash tests we've seen are relevant to the weight of our much smaller dogs. Or that ANY harness can protect them from a crash at the speed tested because of the neck displacement I see in the videos. I can't imagine that kind of force wouldn't snap their necks. For those reasons, I MAY decide to move Kodi to traveling in a crate on any trips where we will be on the highway where higher speed accidents are more likely. I haven't completely decided yet.

Pixel is currently riding in a crate, and will continue to do so, since I plan to show her and don't want to damage her coat with a car harness of any type. But honestly, I'm not sure that THAT completely protects the dog either, especially when I strongly suspect that the rear (hatch) part of most cars is part of the "crumple zone". I am still PRETTY convinced that ANY form of restraint is better than nothing for both dog and human passengers, and that The ONLY thing that will really keep both you and your dogs as safe as possible is defensive driving.

I have spent most of my adult life dragging my horses around behind my truck, standing up inside a tin can on wheels. I am painfully aware of how exposed they are. I try to drive the same way with my dogs in the car as I do with horses in a trailer behind me.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you, Linda, for the photos and first-person report. I did watch the videos and seeing the snapping straps of many harnesses is pretty shocking.

Karen, Tucker is in full coat, too, and battle mats as it is, with the harness I have now. I have considered using a crate, too, but know Tucker wouldn't enjoy that. It also blocks so much air movement, which helps to keep him cool and comfortable when traveling. You make a good point about horse trailers... gives me pause for thought. Also, we humans used to ride in the cars without any seat belts, and even in the bed of trucks in the country, (back in the olden days, ha!)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's the problem. Nothing has been tested at highway speeds... So we just hope we never find out if the harnesses or crates will hold up. I bought the best thing on the market besides that steel cage that's 1000.00 if something better comes out, I will consider buying that. For now the Pupsaver and Clicket will have to do, along with cautious driving. 
Sleepypod also has a car carrier that's been crash tested but its only for tiny dogs.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Pupsaver Promotion to Benefit Havanese Rescue*

***************************************************

Pupsaver has decided to offer a promotion: a 10% discount to the buyer and the same amount as a donation to Havanese Rescue, and shipping is FREE.

Here is a link: http://www.pupsaver.com/havaneserescueinc.php

****************************************************


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Starr!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad to help!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Linda has given me permission to post two - 2 !!! - videos she made with her sweet dogs in their new Pupsaver seats.

Pupsaver Part 1 - 




Happy watching!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Starr!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I am really sorry to have to say this, but I watched a consumer program specifically about doggy car seat restraints. They tested from the most expensive to the cheapest. Not a single one passed the test. No even a little bit. It was pathetic. There is not one that will keep our dogs safe, in fact not one even held together. They all broke apart in the test.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Can you provide any details about this tv show - network, approximate date, narrator, etc.? Was it about carseats or car harnesses? I recall a story (possibly on 60 Minutes ) about harnesses and crash tests.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Did they test the Sleepypod harness and pup saver car seat? I have both and think they passed....

I can not find anything on the internet to say they failed. When did you see this show. I would like to research it further.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is the most recent thing I found posted in Dec 2014, 6 months ago in Canada, Still Sleepypod passed and Pupsaver was not tested. 
http://forum.greytalk.com/index.php...safety-harness-report-and-crash-test-results/

http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/blog/pet-safety-dog-harness-crash-test-results

Was this the show you saw? I see you are in Canada and this aired in Canada.

Another recent post updated 4 days ago saying Sleeppod passed.
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...raints-may-be-inadequate-in-a-crash/index.htm


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I have to apologize, I cannot for the life of me remember the name of the show. It was a while ago, but when I said restraints, I did mean harnesses. I am sorry if I mislead you all and included the car seats. It was not car seats, it was harnesses. I am so sorry if I scared anyone about their car seat. The harnesses were all useless though. I am thinking it was a 60 minutes or a marketplace program as I watch those shows all the time. If consumer reports has passed an item as recently as 4 days ago that is more current than the program I watched as it was a while ago. Perhaps some of these manufacturers have taken that info to heart and improved and retested their products.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't apologize! It keeps me one toes I research things pretty thoroughly so I was surprised I missed something. If it was the Marketplace show they never tested Sleepypod. Their website does say Sleepypod is the only one that passed. Phew! I can still stand behind the Pupsaver and Sleepypod Clicket Sport harness?


----------

